# Help with matching Duravit sink with TOTO toilets



## PLUMBINGGARDEN (Oct 21, 2016)

I am putting TOTO toilets in, and have Duravit sinks.

Toto toilets come in two whites. Cotton and Colonial White.

Does anyone have a general idea of which white matches a Duravit white better?

Thanks


----------

